

Selectivity vs. Critical Thinking - mudgemeister
http://infovegan.com/2010/07/20/selectivity-vs-critical-thinking

======
willz
This is the "smart" guy trying to save the world type of thinking. See what
Steve Jobs said in his 1996 interview:

".... When you're young, you look at television and think, There's a
conspiracy. The networks have conspired to dumb us down. But when you get a
little older, you realize that's not true. The networks are in business to
give people exactly what they want. That's a far more depressing thought.
Conspiracy is optimistic! You can shoot the bastards! We can have a
revolution! But the networks are really in business to give people what they
want. It's the truth. ...."

[http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.02/jobs.html?pg=4&t...](http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.02/jobs.html?pg=4&topic=&topic_set=)

